# GT: Clippers vs. Grizzlies (3/7)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Mon Mar 7, 2005
7:30 Pacific *</center>


<center>




































Rick Brunson / Corey Maggette / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Jason Williams / Mike Miller / Shane Battier / Brian Cardinal / Lorenzen Wright


Notes: The Clippers are coming off a horrible loss to the Denver Nuggets and will hope they can win against Memphis at home to keep their chances of the playoffs close. The Clippers are 1-2 against the Grizzlies this year with one of those wins being a dramatic come back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Slow day today?

Prediction:
Clippers 90
Grizzlies 89

Only because it is another home game and the Clippers have to make it up the home fans from last game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca is questionable for this game.

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/03/07/sections/sports/pro/article_432715.php 



> Zeliko Rebraca had more than just his pride hurt in Saturday's loss to Denver. The 6-foot-11 center didn't practice Sunday because of a right hip flexor strain. He's listed as questionable for tonight's game against Memphis.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

i hope the clips win.............then lakers gain ground on the grizzlies


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Griz are shorthanded and the Clippers have a pretty good home record at 20-11. Just gotta start winning on the road. But first, win this one tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Grizzlies Game Thread :wave:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

G-Force said:


> The Griz are shorthanded and the Clippers have a pretty good home record at 20-11. Just gotta start winning on the road. But first, win this one tonight.


This shorthanded Grizzlies squad recently beat the Spurs at San Antonio, where they had previously lost just once this season. I wouldn't sell them short, especially when I'd consider the Clippers even more short-handed without Marko Jaric.

Missing Pau Gasol _does_ hurt though. He has had the length and athleticism to neutralize Brand this season, but as we saw in the last matchup, Elton did pretty well against Stromile Swift. We'll see how Cardinal plays him tonight, but I'm predicting Brand has another great night.

I'm also counting on Maggette to have a bad night from the field. He is 7/25 from the floor in two meetings with Memphis this year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Prediction contest is still up, I just donated the 100 points to our last winner.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Grizzles 102
Clippers 99


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette with 11 early points!
Memphis is just shooting too well right now for the Clippers to be ahead.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox gets in and travels...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Maggette is scorchin' from the field and assisting well, too. The Grizzlies cannot keep shooting like this, can they? Wow, both teams have nine assists and the first quarter has 1:15 left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st and the Clippers are down 4. The Grizzlies are hurting the Clippers will the 3 ball. The Clippers need to pound the ball into the paint, they are getting outscored in the paint something like 12-4.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Simmons is pouring it on now, too. As anticipated, Memphis' shooting sure came back to earth. It would be nice to take a lead, any lead, into the locker room at the half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, Maggette with 23 at half!
The Clippers are up 5 at half and played a great second quarter. I am a little surprised that Brand isn't doing better but I guess Maggette is making up for it big time. Memphis' shooting percentage went down a lot in the 2nd quarter, which is good news for the Clippers.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I look at the halftime stats and see the high shooting percentage, that we are rebounding well and hitting our free throws and then I think, "Why aren't we winning by more than 5 points?" But hey, a five point lead at half beats a five poibt deficit. Let's put together another goo half and win this game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No.... Brand, Wilcox, and Kaman all have 3 fouls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, Brand picked up his 4th.

EDIT: Wilcox now gets his 4th.

This is really bad.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I noticed that our bigs were getting in foul trouble, too. We are going to be playing small ball if this does not change real quicklike.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, what a nice play by Maggette by getting fouled and making the basket!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

And now Kaman picks up his 4th with Rebraca not playing this isn't good. Seeing that the Clippers have no more fouls to give in the quarter they need too be careful yet not to careful where they are not physical.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy cow, will these fouls never end? You are watching this game, right? Are those foul calls legitimate? I'm just following the boxscore and play by play at Yahoo.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah, they are legit, well most of them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Too many and then a technical on Maggette.
The Clippers are getting frustrated out there.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, this is a disastrous quarter. All those fouls and Memphis is just living on the free throw line. We gotta get it together before this quarter ends and then play like we did in the first half. You gotta win games like this at home against teams that are missing players.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hmmm... the refs are starting to make questionable calls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!
Mikki Moore with a monster tip dunk!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Thankfully that quarter is over with. Now let's get it done in the fourth.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are now down by 12. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Booo.....
That was a block not goaltending.

The Clippers are getting no love now


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice block by Brand but Brunson double dribbles. 
Clippers need a REALLY big spark now to try to win this game.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I am hangin' it up and loggin' off. Maybe if I go away, the Clippers will rally and win in my absence. It's woth a try.

Good night.

G-Force


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

G-Force said:


> I am hangin' it up and loggin' off. Maybe if I go away, the Clippers will rally and win in my absence. It's woth a try.
> 
> Good night.
> 
> G-Force


Thanks for participating tonight. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Man, it got close at the end and I left the computer to get closer to the tv. Tough loss, the Clippers had a chance when Cardinal missed the FT and both Brunson and Maggette missed the tying 3. Maggette had a huge game with 37 points, Brand would have had more than 17 had he not gotten into foul trouble, that was key in the game. The Clippers lost the game in the 3rd quarter, they were scrambling to come back the rest of the way.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Oh Man, it got close at the end and I left the computer to get closer to the tv. Tough loss, the Clippers had a chance when Cardinal missed the FT and both Brunson and Maggette missed the tying 3. Maggette had a huge game with 37 points, Brand would have had more than 17 had he not gotten into foul trouble, that was key in the game. The Clippers lost the game in the 3rd quarter, they were scrambling to come back the rest of the way.



Yeah, it was close. But you really gotta give the guys credit. The had more than duoble the turn overs, and let memphis score 33 points in the third quater. To come that close to winning is something in itself.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah, it was close. But you really gotta give the guys credit. The had more than duoble the turn overs, and let memphis score 33 points in the third quater. To come that close to winning is something in itself.



This is totally unrelated but you with the post above hit 10,000 posts for the Clipper board! :banana:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Fun game to watch espically when the Clips when on a run at the end. A bit better performace from Brand and this game could have been won.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> This is totally unrelated but you with the post above hit 10,000 posts for the Clipper board! :banana:



Sweet! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers show up too late 



> "Coach (Mike Dunleavy) wanted to know where we were. He wanted to know did we want to fight for a playoff spot," forward Elton Brand said. "The sense of urgency set in when we were down. If we had played that way the first three quarters, we would have won, easily."





> "You cannot win in this league without being mentally tough and having a high IQ for the game. I want to play at a championship level. You can't just be an athlete on the floor. You can't just run up and down the floor and look good. You've got to be mentally tough and physically tough if you really want to gain it. "


Loss Is the Latest Rage for Dunleavy 



> "What disappoints me about the game we have tonight," he said afterward, opening a bitter critique of his team's second consecutive loss, "is that the urgency we play with once we get down [14] points, all of a sudden … we do everything right, our coverages are sharp, they're crisp, we don't make mistakes, we get out, we shut them down, and I'm wondering, 'Where is that prior?'





> Corey Maggette made 11 of 18 shots, 13 of 16 free throws and led the Clippers with 37 points, one shy of his career high, but his defensive lapses may have triggered Dunleavy's ire. Afterward, in an unusual move for him, Maggette exited the locker room through a rear door without talking to reporters. Bobby Simmons scored 19 points, Elton Brand 17


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I saw the final score and highlights on ESPN. We almost came back and pulled this one out.

The Griz are a pretty deep team to win like this while they are missing key players. If they all get healthy, they could be tough in the playoffs.


----------

